# Controller recomendations



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

crazybry79 said:


> I am currently converting a 97 Metro. More can be found here...
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/crazy-brys-geo-metro-conversion-46654.html
> 
> ...


yes alltrax makes one the alltrax axe 7245 it is 48-72v and 450 amps, its a good controller


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

I'm running a 48-72V alltrax controller for my $999 conversion, and recently added 7th battery, for nominal of 84v. 
Controller trips immediately after charging, so you need a way to bleed that surface charge off. 
But acceleration and speed increased nicely, it's worth it.

Keep looking for used ones - i was lucky to find one at very nice price.


----------



## crazybry79 (Jun 15, 2010)

Stunt Driver said:


> Keep looking for used ones - i was lucky to find one at very nice price.


 :Cough: :cough: Anybody hear that?? 

Ya, kinda been keepin my eyes open.


----------

